# stihl ts500i starting issues



## ted willams (Jun 18, 2019)

so I picked up a 2nd hand ts500i which started and ran great for about two wks then on day it would not start at all. changed all filters, plug and fuel, and even pumping the primer bulb to try to build pressure but still nothing. one thing which was strange is during an attempt to start it, gas was coming from somewhere in the front but the muffler but couldn't trace the source without ripping into it. so after a couple of tag team starting tries with some coworkers, I grabbed a socket and drill and spun it over and it started almost instantly. started and ran like there was no issue at all. let it warm up, shut it off and back to the no start. spun it over with the drill and started right up. could this be a fuel pressure issue or an injector issue? been running stihl saws for 24 yrs and the 500i for about 3yrs and never ran into an issue like this so any help will be greatly appreciated. thank you in advance to those with advice or direction.


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Sep 2, 2019)

Did you ever figure this one out dude?


----------



## nolids (Dec 24, 2019)

Spoon Carving With Tom said:


> Did you ever figure this one out dude?


----------



## nolids (Dec 24, 2019)

I've had similar problems and it would be a weak coil-- the faster the engine turned over the stronger spark you would get.


----------



## canucklehead (Sep 22, 2022)

nolids said:


> I've had similar problems and it would be a weak coil-- the faster the engine turned over the stronger spark you would get.


Has anyone figured this out? I have used TS500i I bought. Seller was able to start it normally. I couldn't, nor could my mechanic buddy. Took apart and flywheel and stator were worn so we replaced. Replaced kill switch and got spark but still tough to start. Replaced plug and fuel filter. Pretty sure it is a fuel delivery issue as plug seems dry and not firing. Not sure what the spring loaded primer is supposed to feel like but it doesn't have the feel of a normal primer bulb. Once it starts it screams and sounds perfect. Try to re-start after making a couple cuts and same problem.


----------



## Tobystihl (Sep 22, 2022)

*I don't understand how the stator and flywheel would be worn unless there is play in the main bearings and the two parts have been rubbing? I've had issues with the TS480i, where there has been a build up of cement dust in between the stator and flywheel causing a non start. Bit of a puzzle, I would be interested in the answer, good luck!  *


----------



## canucklehead (Sep 22, 2022)

I think what you just said: Got chewed up from concrete dust. Or lotsa use?? My mechanic buddy showed me the old vs new but i wasn't clear what I was looking at. It made sense when he showed me the wear areas on old vs what new looks like. He described this saw as lots of use.


----------



## canucklehead (Sep 23, 2022)

the no throttle method when trying to start had same result =won't go. Spark plug is dry when i pull it out after many-a-pull so I am wondering if injector is issue, or control module not telling it when to give fuel. Once running it is perfect.


----------

